# Gnome 3.0 for FreeBSD?



## Revollt (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello, I'm new to BSD. But I would like to use Gnome. Is it possible to install the newest Gnome (3.0) on FreeBSD? Is it working good?

Thank You.


----------



## dennylin93 (Apr 7, 2011)

Developers have been testing it, so it should appear in the ports tree soon.


----------



## fender0107401 (Apr 7, 2011)

Revollt said:
			
		

> Hello im new to BSD. But i would like to use Gnome. Is it possible to install the newest Gnome (3.0) on FreeBSD? Is it working good?
> 
> Thank You



You should learn how to use the ports system to install software in the FreeBSD native way.


----------



## grigorovl (Apr 8, 2011)

dennylin93 said:
			
		

> Developers have been testing it, so it should appear in the ports tree soon.


+1 for faster testing.


----------



## brenden1096 (Apr 10, 2011)

*Gnome 3*

Hi, I was once an old FreeBSD user and I'm looking to go back to FreeBSD, but I've heard that GNOME 3 has been released. Does anyone know if it's been placed into FreeBSD's ports/packages yet?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 10, 2011)

[thread=23106]Gnome 3.0 for FreeBSD?[/thread]


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 11, 2011)

[merged]


----------



## nakal (Apr 11, 2011)

FreeBSD porters have been always known to do things fast. There are only a few exceptions. (Here is one that really hurts.) I hope, too, Gnome3 appears fast.


----------

